# Question on HD



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi newbie here. I have question regarding my TV's capabilities on HD. I have a 47" crt rear projection panasonic tv that is about 5 years old. It doesn not have HDMI. Looking thru the owners manual it talks about the component inputs being 480p. So my question is, does this mean that the best picture quality I get is 480P when watching hi def on dishnetwork? Isn't most of the hi def channels broadcast in 720p or 1080i? which would mean that the signal is being downconverted to 480p. I have the 622 dvr connected thru the compnent inputs. If so then if I bought a new tv the picture quality should improve? Is this correct thinking? Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

uhcoogsfan said:


> Looking thru the owners manual it talks about the component inputs being 480p. So my question is, does this mean that the best picture quality I get is 480P


First of all, Welcome to the Shack.

Yes, you would only be able to send a 480p signal to your TV. You would need to make sure that the Dish networ receiver is set to only output 480p


> Isn't most of the hi def channels broadcast in 720p or 1080i?


Yes HD by its default is only 720p 1080i or 1080p


> which would mean that the signal is being downconverted to 480p.


Yes this is the case


> ... if I bought a new tv the picture quality should improve? Is this correct thinking? Thanks!


Yes there would be a noticeable difference particularly with 1080p


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave:

I agree with Tony ... so, time to get a new TV :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: (well, if you want to have a better picture :yes


----------

